
Ask HN: Will there be any mainstream efforts to select for intelligence in IVF? - perditus
Genomic Prediction (Stephen Hsu&#x27;s company) is theoretically able to do this since they currently screen for mental disabilities (i.e., IQs 2+ SDs below average).<p>See gwern on this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gwern.net&#x2F;Embryo-selection#overview-of-major-approaches<p>I suspect that if any hospital starts offering this as a service anytime soon it&#x27;ll be in China or Israel.
======
bjourne
It's unfair to point out Chinese and Israelis as being extra unscrupulous.
Mating partners of course already screen each other out and has been for a
long time. If past experience is any indication, then traits that would be
selected for would be good looks. In fact, if embryos would be screened for
intelligence, I think it would be an improvement over the status quo.

------
perditus
Clickable: [https://www.gwern.net/Embryo-selection#overview-of-major-
app...](https://www.gwern.net/Embryo-selection#overview-of-major-approaches)

